# LGB Reverse Loop Set. Annoying!



## PriceTveyron (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't figure out in what track configuration in which I should set the two track pieces in my automatic reverse loop set. Are there any constraints to what kind of locos can be used with it? How do they work? I can't find any info elsewhere on the web, so I thought I'd ask the experts.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This should help:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...B/RL65.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...B/RL66.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...B/RL67.JPG

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Forget LGB and go DCC Easy to set up.

No Muss no Fuss


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

just read the LGB manual. 
one place to find it: http://kormsen.info/ 

(scroll down, its the last link on the left side. in the .pdf look for the chapter "take control")


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Any DC Analogue locomotive should work fine with the set. It works by using 4 diodes. Put each track piece behind each leg of the turnout. The train enters the loop, once it is on the loop, reverse the power. You can only go one direction through the loop. 

Alec.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

kormsen, I see the chapter on MTS is marked out? This is what I NEED! An LGB MTS BIBLE so to speak.... what you got?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You want to handle a reversing loop on DCC? 

That's incredibly simple, $45, insulate the reversing section, feed the autoreverser from the rest of the layout, and the autoreverser output to the reversing loop. 

Is this what you are looking for? 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

John B, 
this copy of the "temporal" manual was all i could find, after LGB of A went belly up. sorry, can't help further. 
(i myself don't know anything about MTS)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Don't know if the following will be of any help but, take a look see.

LGB: MTS in Action[/b]


----------



## PriceTveyron (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm only 13 years old, I can't afford DCC.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Price, 
i'm more than four time that, and i'm still using good old and simple analogue.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 28 Jan 2011 01:48 PM 
kormsen, I see the chapter on MTS is marked out? This is what I NEED! An LGB MTS BIBLE so to speak.... what you got? 

Hi John,

The MTS chapter is marked out because it was never rewritten. LGB went bankrupt before Dave could finish rewriting the book. I have the original book but I not want to scan it because flattening it out to scan it would damage the binding. It would not help much in that it is about the original LGB Central Station and LGB Tethered Mice with little detail about the complexities of MTS/DCC.

These may be of more help:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...inners.pdf

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...n-hout.pdf

I believe I have copies of the instructions for all or most of the various LGB MTS components if you need them.

Some folks are unhappy with the limitations of the LGB MTS system and prefer "conventional" DCC. From my perspective I prefer the simplicity of the LGB MTS system because it is far less complex and easier to understand. To my mind the LGB MTS is mainly beneficial as a plug and play concept as is the Aristo-Craft Revolution. Everyone has different preferences and I like things I can take out of the box and use with very little time spent learning about it.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Price, I replied to John about DCC, you did not ask about DCC. 

Where's Todd when you need him? 

He'll have an inexpensive, simple circuit with relays you can afford. 

He should see this thread soon. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Price:

Welcome to MLS. Unless you are limited by space I recommend that you forget the reversing loops and add another section of straight track parallel to the existing track that connects your loops, making a dog bone type of track plan. There are two types of reversing loops, automatic and manual. With the automatic you can have the train run continuously without your changing polarity on the tracks. If you don't automate it you have to have a switch that you throw whenever the train is in one of the loops. This then changes to polarity on the track outside the loop.


The automatic setup works very well if your layout is indoors. Outdoors, it will require more maintenance. 


My recommendation is if you are running DC, skip the loops and add the additional track. Life will be simpler. 


Chuck


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

OFF TOPIC: Can anybody tell me how to unsubscribe from this topic? I entered it by mistake and am getting all of the email subscription notfications. There's no button at top of screen to unsrubscribe. Thanks.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter:

Look right above the add reply box at the top of the thread. There is a row starting with Author, Message, etc. At the upper left side just above author you will find the add reply box and above that is a box to check if you want to subscribe to this topic. Look there to see if you have checked that box. If that's not checked then I have no other ideas.

Chuck N


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By peterpica2 on 29 Jan 2011 08:54 AM 
OFF TOPIC: Can anybody tell me how to unsubscribe from this topic? I entered it by mistake and am getting all of the email subscription notfications. There's no button at top of screen to unsrubscribe. Thanks. 
Just unclick the box circled.










Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As Greg noted, it can also be done more cheaply than using LGB components by using common relays (albiet you need several). But I didn't get into this because I didn't think that you would be comfortable with the circuits, which are no easier (nor really that much more difficult) than the LGB system that you are having problems with. Furthermore, you were asking for help with the LGB system, and there are plenty here who already answered that for you. Besides, if you already have the LGB components, it is obviously the cheapest way to go. It's just a matter of making it work.

CliffyJ did up a nice schematic of a my relay version (that we made some corrections too and modified to his use) that will handle any number of reversing loops just using common relays, diodes, and track insulators. Try to do a search for that thread (I don't recall the title or who started it), and look over the wiring diagrams. If you are comfortable going that route, we can modifiy the circuit to your use. If Cliffy sees this, perhaps he'll post them here. If you can't find the thread, let us know, because it is out there.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd

Is this the topic you're speaking of?

Tracks, Trestles, bridges and Roadbed/Topic: Controls (e.g., reed switch & auto-turnout throwing) questions[/b]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 29 Jan 2011 02:12 PM 
Todd

Is this the topic you're speaking of?

Tracks, Trestles, bridges and Roadbed/Topic: Controls (e.g., reed switch & auto-turnout throwing) questions[/b]




No, my original circuit is contained within that thread, but the more sophisticated modifications and schematic proposed by CliffyJ are not. Cliffy did not start the thread but I recall it was a beginner.

Thanks


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I think everyone has missed the point of the question. 
Price would like the instructions for the 10151 set. 
I will try to scan it in.


----------



## PriceTveyron (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe it's a 1015K or 1015D or something. I don't have the original instructions.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By PriceTveyron on 29 Jan 2011 08:00 PM 
I believe it's a 1015K or 1015D or something. I don't have the original instructions. 

Here is a link to the instructions:

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_pr.../10151.pdf

and to the source:

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_pr...l?OpenView

I had started a topic on finding information on old LGB products here:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I will try to scan this tomorrow. I can not comment on actual the operation, as I do not have my installed yet. I am currently using dog bone style on current layout. 

The 10151 set has two sections of track which are required. One is a 1015 T which is the isolating track used at the incoming point (usually the straight side) of the loop and the 1015 K with an arrow on it used at the exit point (the curved side of the switch). Both inside the loop. The train only travels in the one direction as indicated by the arrow (usually pointed at the switch) on 1015K. While the train is in the loop, you need the change the direction of current on the mainline. The current will not be affected in the loop, according to the instructions.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 29 Jan 2011 02:12 PM 
Todd

Is this the topic you're speaking of?

Tracks, Trestles, bridges and Roadbed/Topic: Controls (e.g., reed switch & auto-turnout throwing) questions[/b]



Actually, I guess that was teh one. It didn't all load the first time for some reason.

Anyway, Kormansen posted the appropriate schematic in that thread and here it is again:


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

The unsubscribe button is in the upper left at the start of the topic. It is just below "LGB Reverse Loop Set. Annoying!" and just above

Coffee hadn't kicked in yet and I didn't see that this question had been answered previously, sorry for wasting space.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't need to scan, it is all on the net and illustrated here. My son says you can add a couple of reed switches (1700) and supplemental switch (1203) and switch to make the current automatically reverse polarity. Some of these items haven't been made recently. They were a part of the EPL wiring system (Instruction item 00724). Good luck on your operation.


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks again... I think my problem was that I also had "Click to subscribe" check for the Forum!

which probably overrode the individual topic subscription button.

double doah, my bad


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Not trying to highjack the thread, but could somebody please explain why this thread got so wide? I have to keep scrolling WAY to the right, 
then scroll WAY BACK to the left just to read what others have posted here. There are no large photos, nor any side by side photos, but this 
annoying situation is still happening! Is there SOMETHING that can be done to correct this? My computer at home has a wide screen, but I 
suspect that THIS thread would be too wide for even that screen. 

Sorry to pester about this, but I find it really annoying. Does anybody else? 

If I should post this somewhere else, please indicate the forum. I know that these wide posts were either self-correcting or were not as frequent 
in the not so distant past on this site. This is not another "improvement" I hope. 

Thanks for allowing the rant, 
David Meashey 

P.S. Had to even scroll WAY to the right to find the Submit button!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "width" of the thread is controlled by the width of the widest picture posted. 

The picture above is 800 pixels wide. (forum maximum) Not everyone posts to the max, so other threads will be "skinnier". 

If you have a monitor 1024 pixels wide, and you do NOT have any favorites/bookmarks on the left side, you should be able to see the entire post. 

What screen resolution are you running? 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

very fine, Greg. but in this case your explanation is wrong. no pics, but a thread, which is about 3000 pixel wide.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg; 

Finally got back to this thread. The monitor is 17 inch diagonal with a resolution of 1024 X 768 pixels. I still believe that something went haywire with the 
settings on the thread, but I'm hardly that conversant with hardware or software. This computer belongs to the company, so I can't tweak it anyway. I 
just think something abnormal has happened to the width of this thread. I won't post any more about it here. Probably I'm being unfair to the original poster. 

I just noticed that some threads have gotten extra wide without any good reason (i.e. photos posted side by side) recently. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree Dave, it happens, not everyone get the physical size in "pixels", often when you tell people to make the picture smaller, they only think of the storage space, but size can refer to both. 

I just set my display to 1024 x 768, and this thread just fits, but that is with the browser displaying full width of the screen AND no bookmarks on the side.

That was how the 800 pixel limit was chosen actually, since 1024 x 768 screen resolution is probably the most common. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And today the wide display problem seems to have gone away. Looks like there were changes to IE on my computer at work. Don't know whether that cured things, or if they were tweaked elsewhere. Either way, it's good to see that problem is resolved as well. 

David Meashey


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 01 Feb 2011 06:34 AM 
And today the wide display problem seems to have gone away. Looks like there were changes to IE on my computer at work. Don't know whether that cured things, or if they were tweaked elsewhere. Either way, it's good to see that problem is resolved as well. 

David Meashey Dave

I went in and modified one of the replies that was causing the problem.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC; 

Thank you, sir! 

David Meashey


----------

